# Elk Ivory



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so i just filled my cow tag and pulled some good looking ivory from her. Just wondering what everyone dose with there ivory's? Is it worth trying to have something maid out of them or do most of you just through them on a shelf and forget about them? Also is there any type of market out there if a guy wanted to sale them?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You can make a ring out of the them. My friend had one made for his wedding ring.

http://www.blueskyjewelry.com/Men's%20E ... Rings.html


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Rings are good.....

I had one built in New Mexico, with coral and turquoise surrounding the ivory. 

Dog chewed it up....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I had this dilemna for a while. I always wanted a ring but absolutely hate wearing rings. (havent worn my wedding ring since the week after I was married)
Since cow ivory can be very pretty if you kill an old cow and the fact that it is smaller, I had some ear rings made out of mine for my wife and daughters. They were very nice and I didn't have to wear a ring. That is a win, win!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I shot a cow last Fall and my wife and I had new wedding bands made of them. A guy in Hoback Junction (near Jackson), Rod Huskey, took the rings we had, removed the small diamonds from them, melted them down and recast them into two of most beautiful rings I have ever seen. This we did to celebrate our 35 years together.

I've seen them used as decorations on hat bands, necklaces, ear rings, even inset into a gun stock.

Whatever you do with them, unless the dog eats them, they will remind you of the hunt forever.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

What they all said. I have two rings that I had made from my first two kills. I have just saved the others. Don't know what I'll do with them yet. As far as selling them, they really aren't worth much. They have more sentimental value.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Cow ivory are the perfect size for earrings/necklaces. I made a couple of necklaces for the wife by drilling a small hole through the ivory and I added beads to a leather string. I had the earrings made by a buddy. Ivory from bull elk is bigger and good for rings and belt buckles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk ivory makes great jewelry. I had necklaces made for most of my granddaughters.

My wife had a nice elk ivory ring made for me but I just don't wear it. It sits on the dresser, a conversation piece.

The biggest and IMHO the nicest looking elk ivory I have is from an old cow. Most of her teeth were gone and she was hardly fit to eat. One of her ivories is in the pic below; the one with the cavity:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like i need to clean up my collection over the years i have managed to collect about two glass jars of the darn things lol if i ever take folks out after
elk again thats the cost no dollars just one of the ivory,s


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

almost fell on the damned ice but walked over to my friend's place across the way and asked him for a elk ivory photo. I know his wife has a bunch. Someone in Wyoming makes them up for him out of his ivories for his wife. I think they look great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I lost mine in the move to the new house. Not good Im pissed about it to. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packbasket said:


> almost fell on the damned ice but walked over to my friend's place across the way and asked him for a elk ivory photo. I know his wife has a bunch. Someone in Wyoming makes them up for him out of his ivories for his wife. I think they look great.


Very nice.

Check this Pinedale WY guy out. He buys and sell elk ivories. I've never been to his store.:

http://www.bigantlers.com/elkivories.html


----------

